
LoFi hip hop radio – YouTube channel suspended, then restored - nem_pet
https://twitter.com/chilledcow/status/1231154392700727296
======
smaddock
The channel has been restored.
[https://twitter.com/ChilledCow/status/1231302926611644421](https://twitter.com/ChilledCow/status/1231302926611644421)

This is another case where having a large, supportive audience is one of the
only ways of getting Google's attention.

------
ydnaclementine
A little background on this particular channel:

ChilledCow is the user who had a stream named "Lofi hip hop, music to
relax/study to". The channel was undoubtedly the most popular lofi music live
stream on youtube, and has been around for a few years at least (pretty sure).
The channel just streamed a playlist of lofi music as a pseudo radio station.
Nothing nefarious in my opinion, but I speculate the argument could be this
user is making youtube ad money playing other people's music (with or without
permission from the artist)? But again, it's basically a radio station (really
no different from analog FM/AM things).

Really interesting to even see this posted on HN. I was looking for
ChilledCow's channel while I was cooking lunch today, couldn't find it, and
wasn't sure why.

------
rslonik
It's increasingly difficult to have "business" with the big tech. I lived many
years anxious with my Google AdSense account. Recently it a was a Facebook Ads
account banned without any clear reason, and a 5yr old Pinterest account too.
When the algorithm decides, you are terminated. It just don't matter if you
follow all the "TOS" rules.

------
Hamuko
Already outdated.

[https://mobile.twitter.com/ChilledCow/status/123130292661164...](https://mobile.twitter.com/ChilledCow/status/1231302926611644421)

------
teilo
The electronic music community in general has zero interest in preventing
their music from being spread far and wide, with attribution. Remixing another
producers work, for example, is just part of the culture. No one gets DCMA'd
for it. Quite the opposite. It's encouraged. It's one of the things I love
about this community.

------
butz
Is moving to PeerTube a viable alternative?

~~~
zapzupnz
Not really. The way that people use this live stream is often via YouTube
integration with other services rather than via YouTube directly.

~~~
petercooper
What are you referring to? I've only ever had it play in a YouTube tab in the
background.

~~~
zapzupnz
Live streams. It’s extremely popular as background sound for Twitch streams
and, rather than load the tab an direct the audio into broadcasting software,
people put the YouTube link into other services that overlay the music on the
stream before broadcast.

~~~
petercooper
Interesting, hadn't thought of that

------
cheeze
I hate YouTube. I wish there was any legitimate competitor out there.

~~~
krapp
Define "legitimate." There are plenty of competitors which could host the
channel mentioned in TFA, and many Youtubers also post videos on other social
media sites, Twitch, etc.

------
nem_pet
I marked the post with outdated because YT channel has been restored.

